# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Fybromyalgie

## enilev

Beste,

Graag had ik nog wat meer informatie gehad omtrent voeding en mogelijk voedingssuplementen bij fybromyalgie !!!


groetjes,

Eveline

----------


## Ronald68

Enilev,

Na even zoeken ben ik op het volgende gestuit.

Fibrofit®, een voedingssupplement van natuurlijke oorsprong, is speciaal ontwikkeld om de "weke delen" (spieren, aanhechtingen, pezen, gewrichtsbanden en overige bindweefselstructuren) van het bewegingsapparaat optimaal gezond en in conditie te houden. De onderstaande natuurlijke ingrediënten kwamen herhaaldelijk uit diverse testen naar voren mits het in uitgekiende doseringen wordt gebruikt.

Dit lijkt het geen te zijn waar je naar op zoek bent. Misschien is het wel een beetje reclame, maar ik wordt er in ieder geval niets beter van. Ben wel wat wijzer geworden en dat is ook wat waard.
Kijk ook eens op de website over fybromylgie. Via die site heb ik mijn info gevonden.
Succes.

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Eveline,

Ook voor Fybromyalgie wordt LDN (Low Dose Naltrexon ) met succes gebruikt.
Kijk eens op: www.blaasdarmforum.forumup.nl (registreren)

Voeding speelt ook een zeer belangrijke rol bij Fybromyalgie. Er zijn mensen die genezen zijn door een bepaalde voedingswijze. Je zou een natuurarts kunnen raadplegen en ook kunnen laten testen voor welke voedingsstof je allergisch bent.

groet,
Annette

----------


## mamalien

ik neem sinds een maand extra magnesium zakjes 1per dag s'morgens die je zo kan verkrijgen bij de apotheek en ik moet zeggen bij mij helpt het wel. ik heb minder krampen in mijn spieren.

----------

